# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Metanor/Flupirtine 100mg - Bijsluiter en ervaringen gevraagd!

## Agnes574

*METANOR(werkzame stof = 100mg Flupirtine)...* word maar in 3 ziekenhuizen in België voorgeschreven en is ook enkel maar verkrijgbaar in de ziekenhuisapotheek zelf ... 

De bijsluiter was volledig in het portugees??!!! Nu kan ik wel een beetje spaans,portugees... maar zéker niet de medische vak-jargon.

Als er iemand is die voor mij de bijsluiter vind in het engels of nederlands en me die wil doorsturen; héél graag!!!

Verder hoop ik 'mede-gebruikers' te vinden die hun ervaringen met dit medicijn met me willen delen!

Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

@agnes,
waar is dat middel voor?

----------


## Ronald68

@ Agnes,

een c/p van een automatisch vertaalde pagina van Wikipedia. Hopelijk kun je er iets mee.

Flupirtine , een aminopyridine is een centraal werkend nonopioid pijnstiller . Het is beschikbaar in Europa sinds 1984 en voornamelijk verkocht onder de namen Katadolon, Trancolong en Metanor. Het is uniek als een niet- opioïde , niet- NSAID , niet-steroïde analgeticum.
is een selectieve neuronale kaliumkanaal opener die ook NMDA receptor antagonist eigenschappen. Flupirtine is een niet-opioïde, niet-NSAID, niet-steroïde, pijnstillend. Flupirtine werd oorspronkelijk ontwikkeld door Asta Medica en is goedgekeurd in Europa sinds 1984 voor de behandeling van pijn, hoewel het is nooit ingevoerd om de Verenigde Staten markt voor een indicatie. In 2008, Adeona verkregen een optie om vergunning, uitgegeven en uitstaande octrooiaanvragen met betrekking tot de flupirtine aanduidingen worden gebruikt bij de behandeling van deze oogheelkundige.


Het wordt gebruikt als een pijnstiller voor acute en chronische pijn, vooral voor matige tot ernstige pijn. Spierverslappende eigenschappen maken het populair voor rugpijn en andere orthopedische gebruiken, maar het wordt ook gebruikt voor migraine, in de oncologie, postoperatieve zorg en gynecology.It is een selectieve neuronale kaliumkanaal opener die ook NMDA receptor antagonist eigenschappen.

Het is bekend om zijn neuroprotectieve eigenschappen en mogelijke toepassingen voor de ziekte van Creutzfeld-Jakob, de ziekte van Alzheimer en multiple sclerose wordt onderzocht.

Het is voorgesteld als een mogelijke behandeling voor de ziekte van Batten 

Het is momenteel in een klinische studie (werving fase) als een behandeling voor multiple sclerose en Fibromyalgie in de VS.

----------


## Agnes574

> @agnes,
> waar is dat middel voor?


Tegen de zenuwpijnen die alleen maar erger worden (niet meer leefbaar momenteel) lieve Sietske!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Ronald!!!!

Ik zoek echter ook naar de bijwerkingen en wisselwerkingen met andere meds...

Ik heb de apotheek gevraagd om werk te maken van een bijsluiter... ze hebben naar MEDA in België gebeld en daar zouden ze kijken of ze een engelse,franse of nederlandse bijsluiter konden bekomen van hun bedrijf in Portugal .. ben nog aant wachten op reactie van de apotheek  :Wink: .

Superlief van je Ronald ... dat je dit hebt opgezocht voor me!! Dikke knuffel daarvoor!!

----------


## Agnes574

*METANOR*

100 mg flupirtine malcaat per capsule


*Voor behandeling van acute en chronische pijn*
*3 tot 4 per dag, maximale dosis 6 bij hevige pijn (4u tussen de innames minimaal)
*mag geopend worden om in te nemen maar is zeer bitter
*metabolisatie via de lever


*Wat doet het;*
*heeft een ontspannend effect op de spieren
*heeft ook een effect op chronische pijn > verlaagt de pijngevoeligheid (pijnprikkels naar de zenuwen)
*pijnstillend
*verlicht de spierspanning.


*Alcohol/andere medicatie en metanor*
*alcohol versterkt het effect van metanor
*samen met diazepam > versterkt het slaperig effect
*niet combineren met paracetamol en carbamazepine
*vertraagt de reactiesnelheid


*Bijwerkingen:*
Vooral in begin behandeling;
-vermoeidheid,
-duizeligheid, zure oprispingen , misselijkheid, braken, constipatie, slaapstoornissen, verlies van eetlust, depressie, tremor (trillen), transpireren, hoofdpijn, buikpijn,droge mond, zenuwachtigheid, diarree

Dit heeft mijn apotheekster gekregen van MEDA in België (Metanor word gemaakt en gedistributeerd in MEDA Portugal).
Hierbij deel ik het met eventuele medegebruikers!
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb van de bijwerkingen het meeste last gehad van vermoeidheid ... de eerste 3 'opbouwweken' was ik echt supermoe...
Dit is gelukkig overgegaan ... denk dat de slaapstoornissen van de afgelopen weken mss ook wel door de metanor kwamen?? Weet ik echter niet zeker!
Constipatie; ja, dat merk ik wel, maar daar neem ik dan gewoon een dulcolax voor, voor ik ga slapen  :Wink: .

----------


## mamalien

Agnes574 ik ben daar ook super moe van :Frown:  ik neem het nu de tweede week).
ze hebben me gezegd dat je pas na twee weken weet of het werkt of niet.
ik hoop dat die moeheid bij mij ook vermindert want het is niet evident met vier kindjes. voor de rest heb ik er eigenlijk geen neveneffecten van buiten soms wel maagzuur dan.

 :Mad:  het is wel jammer dat het medicijn volle pot is van prijs en dat je het alleen maar in ziekenhuis apotheken kunt verkrijgen. :Mad:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een positief effect ervaren van metanor in de eerste en tweede week; derde week (dosis 3; 1 s'mo,1 s'mi, 1 s'av) begon de pijn terug te komen en nu ga ik de 4de week in met héél veel pijn... Ik ga dinsdag (heb ik een thermografie) 's vragen of ik naar 400mg mag; 2 s'mo en 2 s'av, want die van s'mi vergeet ik 7 op de 10x!! 18€ voor 60 caps is nog te doen vind ik; als het hélpt!!

Hou jullie op de hoogte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

> Tegen de zenuwpijnen die alleen maar erger worden (niet meer leefbaar momenteel) lieve Sietske!
> Xx Ag


meid meid meid,
wat moet jij veel verdragen......
sterkte lieverd!
hopelijk wordt de situatie eens verbetert

----------


## veerle1

Ik neem sinds 5 j Metanor 100 MG 2x pd en Deanxit 2x pd voor hypertoniciteit en vertoon hierdoor weinig pijnklachten. Gisteren bij de neuroloog geweest omdat mijn rechterhand sinds een jaar kleine bevingen (tremor) vertoont. 
Nu zou ik de deanxit moeten laten omdat die de ziekte van parkinson uitlokt. De voortekenen zijn al aanwezig zoals beving; vertraagd reactievermogen en evenwichtsproblemen. Dinsdag moet ik onder de DAT scan om verder de ziekte van parkinson te evalueren. 
Heeft iemand dezelfde ervaring met Deanxit of Metanor ?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zit nu op 600mg per dag ...

Ik zit ook met bevingen van de handen; maar ik hoop dat dit komt door het afbouwen van OxyContin ... anders zal het idd door de Metanor komen  :Frown:

----------


## veerle1

Bedankt Agnes voor je antwoord.
Hoelang neem je al metanor en na hoeveel tijd kwamen de bevingen? Ooit bij een neuroloog geweest ? Volgens mijn neuroloog werkt voornamelijk Deanxit Parkinson in de hand. Metanor kende hij niet en ging dat nog opzoeken. 
Het probleem is dat ik niet kan zonder mijn medicatie en niemand weet hiervoor een alternatief van een ander geneesmiddel . 
mvg Veerle

----------


## Agnes574

Metanor is een veel beter medicijn dan bijv morfineachtigen ... zie post 3 hierboven!
Hoe lang neem ik het al.. goh, effe opzoeken!
Sinds begin dit jaar! 
De bevingen heb ik al lang; al voor de Metanor .. kan ook door andere medicatie komen denk ik; spierontspanners, ontstekingsremmers, morfineachtigen,...
Ik voel me redelijk goed met de Metanor en ben blij dat mijn pijnartse het me heeft voorgeschreven!
Ik ben nog nooit bij een neuroloog geweest, dus ik neem alles maar zoals het komt  :Wink: .
Ik neem spierontspanners (Epsipam/Myolastan) voor m'n hypertonie!

Ik hoop dat de scan je meer duidelijkheid geeft, STERKTE meid en hou me op de hoogte ok?!
Xx Ag

----------


## mamalien

ik neem het ook al enkele maanden in nu en ben er ook goed mee.
alleen ben ik er wel suf van. maar het helpt wel goed.
veerle1 ik wens je veel sterkte en hopelijk vinden ze snel iets voor je dat werkt.

----------


## veerle1

Ik ben 5j met metanor en deanxit heel goed geweest ! Maar spijtig genoeg lokt volgens de neuroloog deanxit de ziekte van parkinson uit na jaren. Morgen onder de DAT scan en dan kunnen ze zien of ik een Parkinson patiënt ben of ga worden. Maar volgens de neuroloog zijn de parkinson symptonen aanwezig.
Hoop volgende week als de uitslagen bekent zijn, naar de pijnkliniek in het UZA te kunnen gaan en benieuwd wat de professor gaat zeggen waarbij ik in behandeling ben en die me de medicatie Metanor en Deanxit heeft voorgeschreven. In die 5 j heb ik al verscheidene keren proberen afbouwen met de 2 geneesmiddelen maar het is me nooit gelukt. Hopelijk vinden ze nu een alternatief dat minder bijwerkingen heeft.

----------


## Agnes574

Heel veel sterkte Veerle!!

----------


## veerle1

Beste Agnes ,

Bedankt voor je steun ! Ik heb vandaag het fantastische nieuws gekregen dat ik geen ziekte van Parkinson heb. De resultaten van de DAT scan waren goed. Ik heb wel parkinsonnisme dwz de symptonen van Parkinson die te wijten zijn aan Deanxit volgens de neuroloog. Hiermee moet ik dus liefst onmiddellijk stoppen en mijn professor van de pijnkliniek zal hiervoor een alternatief moeten zoeken om mijn pijn te bestrijden.

----------


## Agnes574

Goed nieuws dus hé Veerle!
Ben blij voor je!
Xx Ag

----------


## veerle1

Kent er iemand een alternatief voor Deanxit , dat is voor de zenuwpijnen te bestrijden ?Mijn professor van de pijnkliniek kent geen alternatief en stoppen met deanxit is veel pijn trotseren. Van de neuroloog moet ik stoppen met deanxit ten gevolge van een tremor en dat zou parkinson kunnen uitlokken als ik deanxit blijf nemen.
Wie kan mij helpen ?

----------


## Agnes574

Ipv Deanxit eens Redomex proberen??
Of Lyrica?? Ik ben met beide al een tijd gestopt.. deed me niets de Redomex en van de Lyrica veranderde ik in een zombie! Maar... werkt bij iedereen weer anders!!!

Metanor zelf helpt ook zenuwpijn te bestrijden!

Ikzelf ben van 600mg per dag naar 400 gegaan ... ervaar iets meer pijn daardoor,maar is leefbaar (zo kan ik tenminste de preciese pijnplekken aangeven bij de pijnartse!)

Na gister weer een stellatum-behandeling te hebben gehad en voor 27 okt een afspraak voor opnieuw een PRF (benen) te hebben meegekregen wil ik proberen de Metanor te verlagen naar 300 (200 s'morgens en 100 s'avonds) en nog optimistischer naar 100/100 (200mg per dag dus)... ben benieuwd en hou jullie op de hoogte!

Hoe gaat het nu met je Veerle??
Xx Ag

----------


## veerle1

Redomex heb ik reeds geprobeerd maar ik was daar zo suf en groggy van dat ik er ben mee moeten stoppen. Ik neem nu inderdaad 2 lyrica 75 mg per dag. Dat helpt voor ongeveer 60% maar vangt niet de werking van de Metanor op natuurlijk. Ik moet nu op 28/9 terug naar de neuroloog om de medicatie te evalueren.

----------


## Agnes574

Kun je de Lyrica niet combineren met de Metanor toch??
Lijkt me wel kunnen; werkt allebei anders!
Xx Ag

----------


## veerle1

Ja, waarschijnlijk kan je lyrica combineren met metanor maar het probleem stelt zich bij mij dat ik een tremor kreeg van deanxit of metanor of beiden. Ik ben dan onmiddellijk met beide medicatie gestopt.

----------


## murdock

Ik neem nu voor mijn rug en zenuuwpijn 4 gr paracetamol per dag,s'avonds voor het slaapengaan 50mg redomex en 1/2temesta van 2,5 mg. Mag ik deze blijven nemen samen met Metanor? Ik heb dit gekregen van de pijnkliniek.
Bestaat metanor In verschillende mg? Of is het enkel in 100mg?

----------


## tarkus

waar is katadolon / metanor te verkrijgen ???? Schijnt dat het alleen in Portugal en Duitsland te koop is (en behoorlijk duur ook nog eens). In Belgie schijnt het alleen via een anesthesist (uza) te koop te zijn maar die neemt geen nieuwe patienten aan

----------


## veerle1

Ik kreeg ook Metanor voorgeschreven door de pijnkliniek van het UZA te Antwerpen. Ik denk dat het enkel in 100 mg te verkrijgen is en 60 capsules per doos, wel inderdaad vrij duur . Het zou mij verbazen dat de pijnkliniek van het UZA nieuwe patiënten in de kou laat staan. Er zal wel een lange wachttijd zijn. Professor Guy Hans , anesthesist en hoofd van de pijnkliniek is de vriendelijkste en beste dokter die ik ooit gehad heb!

----------


## dotito

@Veerle,

Is dat een goede dokter die professor, Guy Hans, ik leef ook al jaren met chronische pijn en had graag nog eens een andere opinion gehad. Ik ben ook patiënt in UZA in Edegem.

----------


## tarkus

@Veerle 

Harstikke bedankt voor je snelle informatie. Ik had namelijk al het uza gebeld maar ze nemen daar geen nieuwe patienten aan daar ze een tekort aan artsen hebben , bleek nu volgens de secretaresse. Heel vervelend daarbij is ook dat waarschijnlijk dit medicijn niet vergoed gaat worden door mijn verzekering, maar misschien dat er mbv de arts in hattingen duitsland (pijnkliniek) middels een voorschrift e.e.a. wel te regelen is

----------


## veerle1

> @Veerle,
> 
> Is dat een goede dokter die professor, Guy Hans, ik leef ook al jaren met chronische pijn en had graag nog eens een andere opinion gehad. Ik ben ook patiënt in UZA in Edegem.


Ik vind dat de beste dokter van alle dokters die ik bezocht heb en dat zijn er veel hoor! Hij maakt veel tijd voor je, is zéér vriendelijk en doet zeker niet uit de hoogte ook al is hij professor. Hij is diegene die mij van m'n chronische pijn heeft kunnen verlossen. Spijtig genoeg mag ik van mijn neuroloog de medicatie (tijdelijk ?)niet meer nemen ten gevolge van een tremor (beven) tot we weten welke medicatie dit veroorzaakt.

----------


## veerle1

> @Veerle 
> 
> Harstikke bedankt voor je snelle informatie. Ik had namelijk al het uza gebeld maar ze nemen daar geen nieuwe patienten aan daar ze een tekort aan artsen hebben , bleek nu volgens de secretaresse. Heel vervelend daarbij is ook dat waarschijnlijk dit medicijn niet vergoed gaat worden door mijn verzekering, maar misschien dat er mbv de arts in hattingen duitsland (pijnkliniek) middels een voorschrift e.e.a. wel te regelen is


Metanor is ook te verkrijgen via het UZ in Gent . Misschien is dit een oplossing voor U ? Hopelijk raakt U snel gesteld !

----------


## dotito

@Veerle,

Hartelijk dank voor je reactie en dan zal ik er eens gauw werk van maken om een afspraak te maken. In ieder geval heel veel beterschap toegewenst!

----------


## tarkus

Ik kreeg van het uva dit antwoord:

Dit product kan niet afgeleverd worden aan Nederlanders gezien wij dit via een speciale vergunning importeren en dit geneesmiddel dus enkel voor Belgische patienten mogen afleveren. Ofwel dient een Nederlandse arts dit voor u te importeren ofwel dient de duitse arts dit voor u voor te schrijven vermits dit in Duitsland gecommercialiseerd wordt. 

jemig, wat een heisa

----------


## veerle1

Dat is een spijtige zaak , ik hoop dat ze je vlug op een andere manier kunnen verder helpen.

----------


## murdock

> Ik kreeg ook Metanor voorgeschreven door de pijnkliniek van het UZA te Antwerpen. Ik denk dat het enkel in 100 mg te verkrijgen is en 60 capsules per doos, wel inderdaad vrij duur . Het zou mij verbazen dat de pijnkliniek van het UZA nieuwe patiënten in de kou laat staan. Er zal wel een lange wachttijd zijn. Professor Guy Hans , anesthesist en hoofd van de pijnkliniek is de vriendelijkste en beste dokter die ik ooit gehad heb!


volgens prof de vulder van de pijnkliniek UZ gent zou het op 1 euro komen per dag voor 3 pilllen.

----------


## murdock

mag je metanor en redomex samen nemen? mijn prof van de UZ Gent zegt toch van wel?

----------


## tarkus

als men het over prijzen heeft dan moet men wel onderscheid maken tussen de retardcapules (s long - verlengde afgifte voor 24 uur) en de normale capsule

in duitsland kosten die retards 238 euro voor 84 tabletten..nou weet ik niet wat je voor deze versie mbv het ziekenhuis moet betalen

----------


## veerle1

> mag je metanor en redomex samen nemen? mijn prof van de UZ Gent zegt toch van wel?


Ik nam deanxit en metanor samen en deanxit werd vervangen door redomex. Dus waarschijnlijk zal dat wel ongeveer dezelfde werking hebben. Ik heb het wel nooit samen met metanor genomen omdat ik met beiden moest stoppen omwille van een tremor. Ik heb nu lyrica ipv redomex omdat ik van de redomex zo groggy was.

----------


## tarkus

@veerle

hoe lang werkt 1 capsule eigenlijk ? heb je de standaard of de retard (verlengde afgifte) ?

----------


## veerle1

Ik had de standaard 100 mg Metanor denk ik . Moest 1 tablet Metanor + 2 deanxit 's morgens nemen en 1 Metanor 's avonds telkens bij het eten. En daar was ik heel goed mee , zeker 90% pijn vrij. Ik kan natuurlijk geen zwaar werk verrichten of sporten.

----------


## murdock

ik ben sinds deze morgen begonnen met metanor te nemen,ik neem nu s s'morgens en 1 s'avonds van 100mg. normaal zou ik 3 per dag moeten nemen maar de huisarts zegde me van kalm op te bouwen.
nu moet ik het 14 dagen nemen zekerst voor ik resultaat zal hebben?

----------


## veerle1

> ik ben sinds deze morgen begonnen met metanor te nemen,ik neem nu s s'morgens en 1 s'avonds van 100mg. normaal zou ik 3 per dag moeten nemen maar de huisarts zegde me van kalm op te bouwen.
> nu moet ik het 14 dagen nemen zekerst voor ik resultaat zal hebben?


Die hoeveelheid heb ik ook 5 j aan een stuk genomen samen met 2 deanxit per dag en hielp zeer goed tegen mijn pijn. Hopelijk bij jou ook !!!
Het zal inderdaad ongeveer 10 à 14 dagen duren eer je resultaat hebt. Moet je de metanor samen met redomex nemen ? En welke pijn moet bij jou bestreden worden ?

----------


## murdock

> Die hoeveelheid heb ik ook 5 j aan een stuk genomen samen met 2 deanxit per dag en hielp zeer goed tegen mijn pijn. Hopelijk bij jou ook !!!
> Het zal inderdaad ongeveer 10 à 14 dagen duren eer je resultaat hebt. Moet je de metanor samen met redomex nemen ? En welke pijn moet bij jou bestreden worden ?


Veerle1 ik moet de metanor nemen voor de pijn in mijn rug en voor de zenuuwpijn in mijn rechterbeen,daarvoor neem ik trouwens ook de redomex.
Welke pijn bestrijd de metanor bij jou? Ik mag van prof de vulder mijn redomex blijven nemen,maar moest stoppen met paracetomol.ik neem,50mg redomex voor net voor het slaapen.
Welke pijnstillers mag je dan wel nog nemen voor bv hoofdpijn of koorts?

----------


## Agnes574

Neurofen/Spidifen/Brufen of iets dergelijks ... met bestanddeel IBUFROFEN mag je nemen tegen hoofdpijn ... tegen koorts neem je best niets; koorts moet vanzelf weggaan.

----------


## murdock

Dank u agnes.
Vandaag dag 2 en nu ben ik na 2 uur ik mijn medicatie nam meer moe dan gisteren.

----------


## murdock

> @Veerle 
> 
> Harstikke bedankt voor je snelle informatie. Ik had namelijk al het uza gebeld maar ze nemen daar geen nieuwe patienten aan daar ze een tekort aan artsen hebben , bleek nu volgens de secretaresse. Heel vervelend daarbij is ook dat waarschijnlijk dit medicijn niet vergoed gaat worden door mijn verzekering, maar misschien dat er mbv de arts in hattingen duitsland (pijnkliniek) middels een voorschrift e.e.a. wel te regelen is


Mischien eens proberen in de UZ Gent. Als dat niet te ver voor je is?ik ben toch tevreden van proff de vulder.

----------


## Dbeeren

Hoi gebruikers,

Ik zit op dit moment met zware rugklachten (onder in de rug) in Portugal en heb na een bezoek aan de dokter Metanor gekregen. Kan ieman mij vertellen hoelang het duurt voordat de medicijnen aanslaan? Zoals ik mij nu voel is donderdag a.s terug vliegen geen optie omdat ik amper kan zitten.

Ongelukkige vakantieganger Dave

----------


## tarkus

tot op heden wil niemand in nederland mij dit medicijn voorschrijven: mijn huisarts zegt dat als ik dit medicijn wil importeren de inspectie voor de volksgezondheid moet raadplegen en dat gaat veel tijd en geld kosten. Zij wil zelf immers geen risiko lopen omdat het hier niet op de lijst staat. De arts van de kliniek in duitsland die mij behandeld heeft en ook dit medicijn heeft geadviseerd doet dit ook niet omdat ik volgens de duitse wet niet verzekerd ben. 

wat nu.....

----------


## veerle1

> Hoi gebruikers,
> 
> Ik zit op dit moment met zware rugklachten (onder in de rug) in Portugal en heb na een bezoek aan de dokter Metanor gekregen. Kan ieman mij vertellen hoelang het duurt voordat de medicijnen aanslaan? Zoals ik mij nu voel is donderdag a.s terug vliegen geen optie omdat ik amper kan zitten.
> 
> Ongelukkige vakantieganger Dave



Ik heb ook dit medicijn genomen 2x per dag 100 mg en het duurde toch minstens 10 à 14 dagen eer dit volledig resultaat gaf. Dit was wel voor zenuw- en spierpijnen in de nek. 
ik wens je alvast snel beterschap !

----------


## dotito

> Hoi gebruikers,
> 
> Ik zit op dit moment met zware rugklachten (onder in de rug) in Portugal en heb na een bezoek aan de dokter Metanor gekregen. Kan ieman mij vertellen hoelang het duurt voordat de medicijnen aanslaan? Zoals ik mij nu voel is donderdag a.s terug vliegen geen optie omdat ik amper kan zitten.
> 
> Ongelukkige vakantieganger Dave


Medicijnen duren altijd een tijdje voor ze aanslaan. Misschien als je zoveel pijn/last hebt een cortisonen spuit vragen werkt ook pijnstillend. Of anders kan je evt om pijnpleisters vragen is iets dat direct in de bloedbaan word opgenomen en daar weet ik zeker van dat het helpt. Is natuurlijk wel zo dat je er tegen moet kunnen tegen de nevenwerkingen. Ik ben er goed mee, maar iedereen is natuurlijk anders. Wens je in ieder geval heel veel beterschap toe.

groetjes do

----------


## Sjimmie36

Je kan ook om Tramadol vragen, een opiaat, werkt meteen en is erg pijnstillend.

vrgr
Petra

----------


## dotito

@Sjimmie,

Tramadol werkt dat direct dat je dat inneemt?

Ik ben ook iemand met chronische rugklachten en neem al een hele tijd pijnpleisters(transtec)laagste dosis wel, maar word er zo moe van en krijg er nu een druk in mijn hoofd van. Ben al een tijdje op zoek naar een ander pijnmedicatie. Na nieuwjaar heb ik een afspraak in de pijnkliniek dan zullen wel verder zien hoe het gaat/moet.

groetjes do

----------


## Sjimmie36

Dag Do,

Het duurt ongeveer een half uur. Mijn man gebruikt de vloeibare vorm van Tramadol (per druppel is dat 2,5 mg). De tabletvorm duurde voor hem te lang voordat die gaat werken nml na 1 uur. Deze is wel te verkrijgen in de retard vorm, dus geleidelijke afgifte. Je moet zelf even uitzoeken wat het beste bij je past. Af en toe gebruikt hij er ook nog 2 paracetamol a 500 mg bij om het te versterken. Hij heeft chronische zenuwpijn dus....
Om 8h, 12h, 16h, 20h en 23.30h neemt hij zijn druppels in. Het is even zoeken. Wij hebben er ook heel lang over gedaan. We hadden al 2 plastic zakken vol met medicijnen geprobeerd in overleg met Prof Zuurmond. Pleister is voor mijn man ook geen optie. Tramadol heeft bijna geen bijwerkingen. Alleen bij hem werkt dus de vloeibare vorm het beste waardoor je wel genoodzaakt bent om de 4 uur je druppels te nemen om het niveau in je bloed qua pijnstilling optimaal te houden.
Je kan kijken op farmaceutisch kompas: http://www.fk.cvz.nl
Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt anders vraag je het aan je huisarts. Dan hoef je niet zolang te wachten tot nieuwjaar.

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## dotito

@Sjimmie,

Hartelijk dank voor je uitgebreide uitleg  :Wink:

----------


## tarkus

ik heb katadolon nu 3 weken en ik moet zeggen dat het nu pas enigszins begint te werken. Ben er wel behoorlijk moe van (is het niet van de pijn dan is het wel van het medicijn zelf). Dus ik hoop dat dat een beetje wegtrekt. Ik voel de laatste tijd wel pijn in mijn darmen (behoorlijk druk soms) en heb dunne ontlasting. Ik weet niet of dit een bijwerking kan zijn. In maart heb ik pas een afspraak met dokter de vulder uz gent maar die levert geen retard tabletten. Tot dan toe moet ik ze uit duitsland laten komen en het zelf betalen ( ongeveer 3 euro per pil !!! maar je moet wat als je vergaat van de pijn). 

In vergelijking met tramadol valt op dat dat katadolon minder snel werkt maar op langere termijn constanter werkt. Bij tramadol heb ik na 2 dagen al dat de werking minder wordt en meer moet pakken. Ik zal beide medicijnen maar niet gaan combineren, dan ga ik me denk ik als een zombie voelen

----------


## veerle1

Ik heb 5 j metanor 100 mg 2x per dag genomen en was er ook altijd moe van, ergens logisch want het is een spierontspanner. 
Heb een tremor (bevingen) van mijn rechterhand en ben moeten stoppen met deanxit en metanor. Nu na 5 maanden is mijn tremor beter en neem ik lyrica 150 en dit 2x per dag. Vroeger was ik 90 à 95 % pijnvrij met deanxit en metanor maar de lyrica vangt dat niet op. Vandaag in de pijnkliniek terug metanor gevraagd en mag hier nu met starten in combinatie met lyrica. Echter prof Hans vond die combinatie geen goed idee maar voor mijn pijn te bestrijden wil ik alles proberen. Hij denkt dat ik er duizelig van zou kunnen worden . Mijn neuroloog zag hier echter geen probleem in. Heeft er iemand ervaring in de combinatie lyrica / metanor ?

----------


## murdock

veerle,dan heb ik geluk dan,want ik neem er 3 per dag en voel me er niet meer moe van dan voor de behandeling.heb je mijn berichtje gekregen met mijn mailadres ?

----------


## veerle1

Ja, normaal gezien stuur ik het je morgen door. Vanavond heb ik avondschool. Het is allemaal zo druk met die feestdagen maar het ligt in het klad klaar hoor.

----------


## Lenron

Hello 
aan mensen die fibromyalgie hebben en pijnstillers nemen 
probeer eens een glutenvrij dieet te volgen maar dan ook strikt Géén
Gluten ,ontstekingswaarden zullen dale ,ik spreek van ervaring 
Het is geen gemakkelijk dieet maar indien het u van de pijn af helpt ,beter dan pijndtillers 
Labo Pro Health in Nederland doet onderzoeken naar intolerantie op voeding ,een aanrader!
Vriendelijke Groeten aan iedereen 
Ronny

----------


## Lenron

''pijnstillers '' bedoel ik ,getijpmetdikkevingers

----------


## murdock

Kan het zijn metanor ook. Beetje u geheugen aantast? Want ik ben veel verstrooid en als ze me s,morgens iets zeggen dan ben ik het soms in de namidag vergeten. En ben ook veel verstooid enzzz de laaste tijd,net of ik alsheimer krijg,dit is begonnnen na een tijdje ik metanor neem,kan dit de oorzaak zijn? Ik neem ook nog s,avonds tegen de chronische pijn redomex difucaps 50Mg .

----------


## veerle1

Ik zou toch oppassen met die medicatie ; eindelijk na 7 j zoeken hebben ze me over 14 d bevestigd dat ik parkinson heb . de medicatie die ik nam zou dat proces misschien uitgelokt maar zeker vervroegd hebben. Ik heb ook kort geheugenverlies maar weet niet aan wat ik dat te wijten heb. Weet het dat het bijna onleefbaar is zonder medicatie maar houdt in je achterhoofd dat het spijtig genoeg altijd wel voor iets anders slecht is. Mij hadden ze nochtans gezegd dat de medicatie voor niks kwaad kon.

----------


## murdock

Kan het zijn dat metanor zijn werking verliest na een tijdje,of dat er gewenning ontstaat?ik neem het nu 6 maanden 3 er dag, maar sinds eind vorige week merk ik op ik terug meet rugpijn heb,dus ben ik overgegaan naar 4 per dag, de apotheek van de uz zegde me ik er maximaal 6 per dag mag nemen.
Mijn vraag is dan ook de volgende,treed er lichamelijke gewenning op? En als je u dosis verhoogt,duurt het dan 3 weken voor je terug resultaat hebt?

----------


## murdock

mag ik metanor samen met tegretol?ik heb tegretol gekregen omdat ik met een zenuuw ontsteking zit aan het rechter aangezicht!wie kan me helpen?

----------


## edser

> Agnes574 ik ben daar ook super moe van ik neem het nu de tweede week).
> ze hebben me gezegd dat je pas na twee weken weet of het werkt of niet.
> ik hoop dat die moeheid bij mij ook vermindert want het is niet evident met vier kindjes. voor de rest heb ik er eigenlijk geen neveneffecten van buiten soms wel maagzuur dan.
> 
>  het is wel jammer dat het medicijn volle pot is van prijs en dat je het alleen maar in ziekenhuis apotheken kunt verkrijgen.


hallo, 
ik zou binnenkort ook na gent moeten voor metanor.
vraag is nu hoeveel dit medicijn kost? heb invaliditeit en ben alleenstaand met kinderen dus kan niet teveel geven zonder terugbetaling
grtjs

----------


## edser

hallo, 
ik zou binnenkort ook na gent moeten voor metanor.
vraag is nu hoeveel dit medicijn kost? heb invaliditeit en ben alleenstaand met kinderen dus kan niet teveel geven zonder terugbetaling
grtjs

----------


## edser

hallo, ik heb geen idee wat ze in de handel kosten dus kan er geen prijs op zetten. wat heeft u ervoor betaald? u kunt me ook een privé bericht sturen hierover

----------


## veerle1

ik heb er zelf geen idee van , zal het eens moeten opzoeken. Kan je me uitleggen hoe ik een privé bericht stuur aub ? Ik vind echt mijn weg niet op deze site.

----------


## edser

op edser klikken, u vindt dan de optie : stuur een privé bericht naar edser; dan komt u op nieuwe pagina en ziet u hoe u bericht stuurt. vrij gemakkelijk, u zult zien dat het zichzelf uit wijst
mvg petra

----------


## kessy006

> Ik heb nog 2 nieuwe dozen metanor 100 mg 60 capsules per doos goed tot 04/2016 die ik niet meer mag nemen aangezien het niet matcht met mijn medicatie voor parkinson. Ik wil die eventueel wel verkopen en opsturen zodat je niet speciaal naar het UZ moet waar deze enkel te verkrijgen zijn. Hoeveel wil je er voor geven ?



op 20 april heb ik voor de eerste keer metanor 100mg 60 capsules voorgeschreven gekregen uit de pijnkliniek uz gent
ben om men medicatie (metanor) in k12 in de kelder bij de aptheek moeten gaan en heb die dag 17.08 moeten betalen...

grtjes kessy...

----------


## kessy006

ik heb de bijsluiting gevonden op het internet in het portugees en zo heb ik het gekopieerd naar een vertaler.

hier de site van de vertaler: http://www.elanlanguages.com/nl/online-vertalen/#

hier de bijsluiting van metanor: http://www.diagnosia.com/pt/droga/metanor

http://terapeutico.indice.eu/INDICEe...g2/Metanor.pdf


hiermee hoop ik jullie een beetje te kunnen helpen  :Smile: 

grtjes kessy...

----------


## eurocell

net nieuwe gebruiker
heb wel veel last van nachtmerries. 3de dag dat ik het gebruik.

----------


## murdock

> op 20 april heb ik voor de eerste keer metanor 100mg 60 capsules voorgeschreven gekregen uit de pijnkliniek uz gent
> ben om men medicatie (metanor) in k12 in de kelder bij de aptheek moeten gaan en heb die dag 17.08 moeten betalen...
> 
> grtjes kessy...


de prijs voor de medicatie is nu 20.72 euro. ik hoop jij er beter van zal worden. hoeveel moet jij er van nemen per dag?ik moest er 4 per dag nemen om beetje leefbaarder te maken. medicatie is ook voorgeschreven door prof de vulder in de UZ Gent.maar ik vond dit zeer duur 41.44 euro per maand en steeds naar de uz om die medicatie. ik heb dat besproken met men huisarts en heb nu pijn pleisters gekregen. matrifen 25ug/h deze kosten me per maand maar een goeie 7 euro en ik heb veel minder pijn dan met die metanor. ik ben niet de enige want ik ken een vriendin en die heeft ook dat medicijn gekregen en dat hielp ook niet voor haar rugpijn.

----------


## Sjimmie

Ik hoor graag hoe de pleisters matrifen 25 ug/h je bevalt. Ik had er nog niet van gehoord. Gr. Petra

----------


## murdock

> Ik hoor graag hoe de pleisters matrifen 25 ug/h je bevalt. Ik had er nog niet van gehoord. Gr. Petra


Ik heb er weinig last van,maar dat is voor iedereen anders natuurlijk.de pijn is veel minder dan toen ik metanor neem. Ok als ik werk dan voel ik nog pijn,maar denk er geen enkele medicatie is u pijn vrij krijgt 24/24 maar als ik in de zetel lig en ik rust dan gaat de pijn weg,terwijl dit met de metanor niet het geval was.de enige bijwerking is ik sneller zweet en ik last heb om naar het toilet te gaan. Je moet weten ik ook lijd aan PDS.

----------


## murdock

Marian, hoeveel betaal jij voor je metanor? ik heb dat ook genomen 4 per dag om het beetje leefbaar te maken,maar is een dure medicatie. ik heb met de huisarts gesproken en deze geeft me nu matrifen pleisters 25mg/u gegeven is veel goed koper en ik heb minder pijn. voor het slapen geen neem ik nog ibrufen en redomex voor de zenuwpijn in mijn rechterbeen.

----------


## luka

> Ik neem sinds 5 j Metanor 100 MG 2x pd en Deanxit 2x pd voor hypertoniciteit en vertoon hierdoor weinig pijnklachten. Gisteren bij de neuroloog geweest omdat mijn rechterhand sinds een jaar kleine bevingen (tremor) vertoont. 
> Nu zou ik de deanxit moeten laten omdat die de ziekte van parkinson uitlokt. De voortekenen zijn al aanwezig zoals beving; vertraagd reactievermogen en evenwichtsproblemen. Dinsdag moet ik onder de DAT scan om verder de ziekte van parkinson te evalueren. 
> Heeft iemand dezelfde ervaring met Deanxit of Metanor ?





Hoi. Ik neem deze medicatie ook maar heb nog steeds geen zekere diagnose gekregen... daarom mijn vraag, mag ik eens weten welke diagnose u/jullie heeft/hebben??

Alvast bedankt!!!

----------


## veerle1

Datscan is negatief dus geen parkinson volgens scan maar geen normaal beeld volgens klinisch onderzoek en veel verstijfde spieren + tremor + veel pijn. Wie herkent mijn ziektebeeld ?

----------


## luka

> Hello 
> aan mensen die fibromyalgie hebben en pijnstillers nemen 
> probeer eens een glutenvrij dieet te volgen maar dan ook strikt Géén
> Gluten ,ontstekingswaarden zullen dale ,ik spreek van ervaring 
> Het is geen gemakkelijk dieet maar indien het u van de pijn af helpt ,beter dan pijndtillers 
> Labo Pro Health in Nederland doet onderzoeken naar intolerantie op voeding ,een aanrader!
> Vriendelijke Groeten aan iedereen 
> Ronny




Hoi. Vraaggje, kun je nog steeds glutenintolerantie hebben als ze na maagonderzoek zeggen dat je t niet hebt?
Of is er labo waar je kan testen of je allergisch bent voor bepaalde voedingsstoffen? 
Alvast bedankt!!

----------


## luka

> hallo, 
> ik zou binnenkort ook na gent moeten voor metanor.
> vraag is nu hoeveel dit medicijn kost? heb invaliditeit en ben alleenstaand met kinderen dus kan niet teveel geven zonder terugbetaling
> grtjs




Ik betaalde tegen de 18eur vr doos v 60 capsules..... niet zo goedkoop, maar heb al duurder gehad...

----------


## FPP

Hallo Agnes,

ik ben op zoek voor een bevriende Engelse fibromyalgiepatiënte die binnenkort naar Hasselt verhuisd. In Londen wordt zij met Metanor behandeld en voelt er zich veel beter mee. Weet jij of Metanor nu al gebruikt wordt in België of is dit nog maar in beperkte mate? En indien je antwoord "ja" is, mag/kan jij me dan ajb zeggen waar zodat zij haar behandeling hier gewoon kan verderzetten, ajb? 

Alvast hartelijk dank!

FPP

----------


## veerle1

Metanor is in België enkel te verkrijgen als patiënt van de pijnkliniek Uza of uz Gent

----------


## FPP

Ik vernam vandaag van een arts dat de pijnkliniek van UZ Leuven (Pellenberg) het ook voorschrijft.

Weet iemand of het in de Pijnkliniek van het Jessa Ziekenhuis in Hasselt ook verstrekt wordt?

Dank!

----------


## cin

jullie kunnen de gegevens van metanor via deze link opvragen.
een bijsluiter is niet echt te vinden maar wel al veel antwoorden op jullie vragen...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flupirtine

vriendelijke groeten

cin

----------


## Erik B

Mijn behandelende arts in het UZA (Antwerpen) heeft me gisteren Metanor voorgeschreven, zonder veel uitleg over de innamewijze. Ik lees hier in de thread dat sommige mensen het product al jaren gebruiken, terwijl er in de (Portugese) bijsluiter staat dat je het niet langer dan twee weken mag gebruiken (A duração do tratamento não deve ultrapassar 2 semanas). Bovendien wordt afgeraden om het samen met paracetamol en/of carbamazepina te gebruiken.

----------


## HansV

Erik B,
ik zag jouw berichtje en dacht hier moet ik op reageren.
Ik ben gisteren zelf begonnen aan Metanor (duizelig / moe / geeuwen) maar heb dezelfde bedenking als u, nl metanor zou voorgeschreven worden voor acute pijn maar niet goed zijn voor chronische pijn gezien het metaboliseert in de lever en deze tot lever falen kan lijden.
Dit is de reden waarvoor de dokter zal vragen om geen andere lever bezwarende medicatie te nemen zoals paracetamol, oxycontine, ...
Ik deel echt wel uw bezorgdheid wat ik las een paar maanden geleden een EU document dat data aanlevert voor de invoerders van het bestanddeel Flupirtine binnen de EU.

zie link: http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/nl_NL/...C500155310.pdf

Hierin staat duidelijk dat het de bedoeling is om max 14 dagen te gebruiken, het is mij ook voorgeschreven voor mijn chronische pijn tgv Dunne Vezel Neuropathie DVN. Ik denk dat ik dat ik dit asap nog een ga bespreken met mijn apotheker en dokter.
FYI in het UZ Leuven gebruiken ze deze medicatie niet meer, ik heb het recent laten meebrengen uit Portugal (100mg 60 tab aan 20€)
Het is dus heel zeker belangrijk om de bloedwaarden te controleren bij inname.

Zijn er mensen die Metanor/Flupirtine langdurig gebruiken? Wat is de status van jullie lever?

gr-Hans

----------


## HansV

.

----------

